# Looking to give a Sulcata or any other tortoise a home.



## Heaven’s Jubilee Farm (Dec 11, 2019)

*Heaven’s Jubilee Farm*
Joined:
Sep 6, 2018
Messages:
27
Likes Received:
6
Trophy Points:
3
Location (City and/or State):
Starkville,MS
We have an enclosure ready that is abt 1/4 acre. We also have a heated house ready if big enough to over winter outside. We have a large male Sudanese Sulcata that we’ve had a year. He loves roaming the 9 acre pasture. We plan on crossfencing and will have 5 more pastures that are 4 acres each available. We keep them separate so there is no fighting or chasing. There are many that need to be adopted, but I havent been able to find them. We are located in North MS and have a mild climate with short winters. We own a petting zoo and the tortoises are a hit when the kids come to the farm. It is also good to educate the public about the care and the size these tortoise grow to be. We stress the responsibility of the long lifespan as well. Look us up on Facebook- Heaven’s Jubilee Farm, LLC. You can call/Text me at 662-263-4006.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Dec 11, 2019)

Many. Many Sulcatas come up on this forum that need homes.
It's nice that you have the room and some previous knowledge of them and that they need to be separated.
Be patient.
Many keepers get overwhelmed with their Sulcata. They pop up pretty regularly.


----------



## Heaven’s Jubilee Farm (Dec 15, 2019)

Thank you!


----------



## KarenSoCal (Dec 15, 2019)

Heaven’s Jubilee Farm said:


> We have an enclosure ready that is abt 1/4 acre. We also have a heated house ready if big enough to over winter outside. We have a large male Sudanese Sulcata that we’ve had a year. He loves roaming the 9 acre pasture. We plan on crossfencing and will have 5 more pastures that are 4 acres each available. We keep them separate so there is no fighting or chasing. There are many that need to be adopted, but I havent been able to find them. We are located in North MS and have a mild climate with short winters. We own a petting zoo and the tortoises are a hit when the kids come to the farm. It is also good to educate the public about the care and the size these tortoise grow to be. We stress the responsibility of the long lifespan as well. Look us up on Facebook- Heaven’s Jubilee Farm, LLC. You can call/Text me at 662-263-4006.


My friend, Lynn, has a 10 yr old, male, sulcata that weighed 85 lbs one year ago. Lynn is getting older, and finding his care is becoming more difficult for her, both physically and financially. She doesn't want to ship...are you interested in coming to SoCal? Or we could meet you part way...maybe
in New Mexico. I don't want to spend a night in a motel with him. Maybe you have a heated vehicle for transporting animals? 

I know this is a long shot, but you don't know til you ask, right? BTW, his name is Boulder.


----------



## Heaven’s Jubilee Farm (Dec 20, 2019)

Where do you think you could meet in New Mexico? I may can work it out after the first of the year. He’s so handsome!


----------



## Heaven’s Jubilee Farm (Jan 2, 2020)

My email is [email protected]


----------



## Heaven’s Jubilee Farm (Jan 2, 2020)

Or you can call/text 662-263-4006


----------



## KarenSoCal (Jan 3, 2020)

Heaven’s Jubilee Farm said:


> My email is [email protected]


Sent you an email.


----------



## [email protected] (May 17, 2020)

Heaven’s Jubilee Farm said:


> *Heaven’s Jubilee Farm*
> Joined:
> Sep 6, 2018
> Messages:
> ...


Hi, have you found your tortoise yet? I have a Female sulcata, she is 8 years old & about 35 pounds. Your place sounds like heaven for critters, bless you!! If interested, please leave a post for me. Thank you, 
Wendy


----------

